# big ass's



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Is it only me that doesnt go for the whole big distorted ass thing..?

I really dont get it..


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

me neither mate, i like them round and small but soft


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Big n chunky for me


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

I like the big booty's , but they need to be firm with good shape. Latino women have the best booty's!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

yes it is you.

I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOVVVVVVVVVVE A NICE BIG ARRSE SOOOO MUCH.

It's a woman.

Too smaller ass reminds me of what a my arrse did at 12 and is gay.

I like a female who is well developed and as full grown as possible. Never been into teenage girls bodies i.e. 16 years up wards. Most of them aren't developed enough and to do anything more than a kiss would feel wrong.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Big asses all the way, i'd rather a big ass instead of big tits but if you can get both y not.

Perfect figure is Kim kardashian.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

More cushion for the pushin' :lol:










:whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am not talking 12 yr old boy small l mean in proportion to there body not stuck out like they have a pair of pillows stuck down there pants.


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

it's all about big boobs  a bum is just a bonus!!


----------



## magzmac (Apr 1, 2012)

Bit of both , but not to large


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Milky im wit you on this one. Never got the whole 'phat' ass, jlo etc.

I like a girl wit a nice little pert tush ha ha


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

your missing out milky its all about ass n thighs!!


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Someone had to do it


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

emeritus said:


> View attachment 80753
> 
> 
> your missing out milky its all about ass n thighs!!


Im friends with her on facebook and she loathes that picture.

I love big ass and thighs, in fact i go as far to so im only attracted to black/latino/asian women.

Luckily im engaged to a black girls thats got ass n tits for days


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Milky said:


> I am not talking 12 yr old boy small l mean in proportion to there body not stuck out like they have a pair of pillows stuck down there pants.


post an example of what you mean.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Im in east london right now staying at the missus parents and this place is a mecca for fine ethnic women with big asses.

Walking around Westfield with my jaw on the floor


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i dont like the big big bubble butts. but i am definitely a a$$ man in general !!!

womens a$$ before you clever cnuts say it


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i dont like the big big bubble butts. but i am definitely a a$$ man in general !!!
> 
> womens a$$ before you clever cnuts say it


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/male-animal/150690-sexiest-bootys.html

That is all


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

I like Ewens


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

That pic that wheyman posted on another thread is ass perfection in my book!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> View attachment 80754


then again !!!! :whistling:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff:3019271 said:


> That pic that wheyman posted on another thread is ass perfection in my book!!


That was a tremendous ass wasn't it


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> That was a tremendous ass wasn't it


Amazing!! Wasn't too big and cellulite filled!! Was pert , round and firm looking!! Proper trained into that shape!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff:3019294 said:


> Amazing!! Wasn't too big and cellulite filled!! Was pert , round and firm looking!! Proper trained into that shape!!


It had no flaw what so ever... Was the best muscle bum I've ever seen. I mist ask wheyman where he got that gif. From


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> It had no flaw what so ever... Was the best muscle bum I've ever seen. I mist ask wheyman where he got that gif. From


he was a bit vague lol


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

...Perfection


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

apollo17 said:


> View attachment 80757
> 
> 
> ...Perfection
> ...


reps


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

i love them bigggggggg

and round with nice thick legs and hips and nice small waist

check out booty thread they know how i roll


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

like this will do me


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> i love them bigggggggg
> 
> and round with nice thick legs and hips and nice small waist
> 
> check out booty thread they know how i roll


a lot of the booty thread is too big imo, still nice dont get me wrong, but i like them a bit smaller (would still be classed as a big ass though)


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> a lot of the booty thread is too big imo, still nice dont get me wrong, but i like them a bit smaller (would still be classed as a big ass though)


aslong as they still have nice shape and no celluolite they can never be too big imo


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> aslong as they still have nice shape and no celluolite they can never be too big imo


they do tend to have the orange peel look after a certain size though lol


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

apollo17 said:


> View attachment 80757
> 
> 
> ...Perfection
> ...


repped one of nicest bums iv seen


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> they do tend to have the orange peel look after a certain size though lol


yes

the trick is lots of vit c, water intake and celery

mrs never gets it since doing this and she got a big ol booty

celulite is just water under the skin if i recall rightly


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> yes
> 
> the trick is lots of vit c, water intake and celery
> 
> ...


Is this true?? X x


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> yes
> 
> the trick is lots of vit c, water intake and celery
> 
> ...


any proof? :whistling:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

good shape full cheeks and a decent hip to waist ratio is crucial. doesnt have to be the biggest ass but it needs the shape!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Is this true?? X x


get on it, start a journal with pics :rolleye:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> get on it, start a journal with pics :rolleye:


Ar$ewatch  x x


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

no1dnbhead said:


> it's all about big boobs  a bum is just a bonus!!


Defo agree with this!! So much more can be done with boobs


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

H10dst said:


> Defo agree with this!! So much more can be done with boobs


big boobs slim waist big bum, muscular legs = stonker


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

It's all about the ridiculass*

Completely out of proportion, so big that if effects the way she walks. Yes, this is what I like.

Best of British: NSFW

*I just made this up


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

I like big butts I cannot lie.....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

rectus said:


> It's all about the ridiculass*
> 
> Completely out of proportion, so big that if effects the way she walks. Yes, this is what I like.
> 
> ...


too soft


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> big boobs slim waist big bum, muscular legs = stonker


Perfection. What about abs? I am not overly fussed to be fair?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

H10dst said:


> Perfection. What about abs? I am not overly fussed to be fair?


visible abs yes, on stage abs - too much


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> big boobs slim waist big bum, muscular legs = stonker


This will be me  x x


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Is this true?? X x


ye

lots of exercise but you already do that in gym and that works wonders


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> This will be me  x x


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> too soft


I know, but I don't know what the rules are on here so didn't want to risk it. I'll make it up to you.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> ye
> 
> lots of exercise but you already do that in gym and that works wonders


My bum has changed shape since I started training... But to reach this 'perfection' I will try the vit c  already have lots of water x x


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> My bum has changed shape since I started training... But to reach this 'perfection' I will try the vit c  already have lots of water x x


me too:rolleye:

what?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

rectus said:


> It's all about the ridiculass*
> 
> Completely out of proportion, so big that if effects the way she walks. Yes, this is what I like.
> 
> ...


nice, reps


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I like female ****s in general

Don't think I have a preference, although too big is bad


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Never understood the thing about long legs either?

I like them short+vulnerable :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

WilsonR6 said:


> Never understood the thing about long legs either?
> 
> I like them short+vulnerable :lol:


same here i dont like woman tall to be honest

between 5-5.4ft perfect , with nice round plump butt and chunky legs and hips :thumb:

lots of squats and lunges


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> same here i dont like woman tall to be honest
> 
> between 5-5.4ft perfect , with nice round plump butt and chunky legs and hips :thumb:
> 
> lots of squats and lunges


Yes 5' 4 is a perfect height  x x


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Love big booty b1tches :wub: nothing worser than a flat ass on a women :cursing:


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

I am also a sucker for big striking eyes!! Bit gimpy, but a pair of bright coloured eyes with long lashes and bit of make up staring at you, I'd do anything.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

lots os squats, squats, squats and more squats... :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Lol Milky's created a monster with this one and he aint no where to be seen...


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> lots os squats, squats, squats and more squats... :lol:
> 
> View attachment 80763


good lord have mercy!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

emeritus said:


> Lol Milky's created a monster with this one and he aint no where to be seen...


Funny how l seem to be in the minority mate isnt it !

I just like things in proportion ish, l can go with a bit top heavy tho TBH.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Without big boobs, a big ass is wasted.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

guvnor82 said:


> repped one of nicest bums iv seen


no th ass u posted on top page 3 is better


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Dux said:


> Without big boobs, a big ass is wasted.


i agree id rather have great boobs and a sh*t ass then an amazing ass n sh*t boobs


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Im with milky on this them big fat cottage cheese ****s do nout for me,ever since i pulled a bird with the biggest ar*e ive ever seen,it was that big when her knickers were on the floor her ar*e was still in them!

A nice firm in proportion backside for me any day.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Small round pert bottom, & smallish boobs too. Don't like these pneumatic types. I'd bang 'em tho.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Like this



Hate this


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

+1 , but j-lo is an exception


----------



## Royboss (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

emeritus said:


> good lord have mercy!!


that ass will look even better with no heels-proportion wise


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> View attachment 80771


***African accent**

What the f*ck is this? Huh? This is wack! I cant get jiggy with this sh*t!!!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> that ass will look even better with no heels-proportion wise


Bruh with or with out heels id eat my fried chicken wings off it!!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

emeritus said:


> View attachment 80753
> 
> 
> your missing out milky its all about ass n thighs!!


this is wtf i am talking about :drool:


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

it doesn't have to be big just needs the shape......... im very much a breast man though!


----------



## jazzmc (Oct 14, 2011)

My kids were saying my Mrs has a fat butt,I told them if it wasn't for that Butt they wouldn't be here and I'd still be engaged to my Ex


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

My kind of woman whole vid is good but best butt ive seen for a long time at 2min 25secs.


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

MutantX said:


> More cushion for the pushin' :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I 2nd that nice to look at ... !!! but these days i like em a bit smaller !


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

I like a big booty.... :thumbup1:


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

MutantX said:


> More cushion for the pushin' :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did someone just randomly spank her booty? Quick slap and zap he gone....


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Curvy yes... Cottage cheese **** no...


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Did someone just randomly spank her booty? Quick slap and zap he gone....


Thats not a booty mate,thats a whale that needs harpooning.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

maxie said:


> Thats not a booty mate,thats a whale that needs harpooning.


Dont know why i LOL at that mate but i did and still am...must be in a good mood today...yes i do love big booty's but she is a bit too big.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Don't like big legs

The fatter the legs the harder it is to get balls deep in my favourite position

Only packin about 6.5

Can see why this wouldn't be a problem for black people


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

emeritus said:


> ***African accent**
> 
> What the f*ck is this? Huh? This is wack! I cant get jiggy with this sh*t!!!


'you look like the type of playa hater that sold me this ****'


----------



## w0nderw0m4n (Mar 19, 2012)

well i dont have either lol no ass or boobies pmsl  anyone want to pay for my boobs doing??? im making progress on the tushy :wink:


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

w0nderw0m4n said:


> well i dont have either lol no ass or boobies pmsl  anyone want to pay for my boobs doing??? im making progress on the tushy :wink:


They already have a sight for that; myfreebreastimplants.com I think


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

w0nderw0m4n said:


> well i dont have either lol no ass or boobies pmsl  anyone want to pay for my boobs doing??? im making progress on the tushy :wink:


Lets have a look at what we are working with first


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

w0nderw0m4n said:


> well i dont have either lol no ass or boobies pmsl  anyone want to pay for my boobs doing??? im making progress on the tushy :wink:


if you got no ass, how do you pooh?


----------



## w0nderw0m4n (Mar 19, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> They already have a sight for that; myfreebreastimplants.com I think


id love mine doing, my mums got hers done and my 4 yr old calls her grandma boobies lol


----------



## w0nderw0m4n (Mar 19, 2012)

Mish said:


> Lets have a look at what we are working with first


lol yea just gona get the old ar5e cheeks out and show you all pmsl


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Gilf?


----------



## w0nderw0m4n (Mar 19, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Gilf?


defo, 32FF, 5 ft 4, size 8. she looks fab for 53


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Single cougar gilf?


----------



## w0nderw0m4n (Mar 19, 2012)

unfortunatly for you shes married lol


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Damn 

32FF sweet jesus

Talk about yummy mummy!

Anyway, about those ar5e cheek pics you were taking? :whistling:


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

It's gotta to be huge, that's when woman can show off their great genetics.


----------



## w0nderw0m4n (Mar 19, 2012)

no chance pmsl i aint embarrasing myself lol :tongue:


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

w0nderw0m4n said:


> no chance pmsl i aint embarrasing myself lol :tongue:


No chance to what?? lol what have I missed haha


----------



## w0nderw0m4n (Mar 19, 2012)

said about me having no ar5e so apparently i gota show everyone and they will be the judge of it pmsl


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

w0nderw0m4n said:


> said about me having no ar5e so apparently i gota show everyone and they will be the judge of it pmsl


Phew! lol thought I had missed it then.

I can judge it if you like, I could be the new Len goodman but i'll score a juicy 10 lol.


----------



## w0nderw0m4n (Mar 19, 2012)

pmsl im keeping my tushy under wraps :innocent:


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

w0nderw0m4n said:


> pmsl im keeping my tushy under wraps :innocent:


Lol don't play me up, it sounds like a present that needs unwrapping now.

With teeth :tongue:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

DiamondDixie said:


> Lol don't play me up, it sounds like a present that needs unwrapping now.
> 
> With teeth :tongue:


You haven't changed Dixie  lol x x


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> View attachment 80813
> View attachment 80814
> View attachment 80815
> View attachment 80816
> ...


Ahhhhh ...Naomi Russell...had hours of fun with this lady!  hahaha


----------



## w0nderw0m4n (Mar 19, 2012)

apollo17 said:


> Ahhhhh ...Naomi Russell...had hours of fun with this lady!  hahaha


and a ton of w4nk rags to prove it pmsl


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

w0nderw0m4n said:


> and a ton of w4nk rags to prove it pmsl


...i was meerely refering to her amazing acting skills :tongue:

:whistling:


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

oh yes Naomi Russell the anal expert haha *high fukin 5*


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Just skip to 1 min, ye buddy


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

@Matt1: That looks like the greatest show on Earth! They should cancel all musicals and replace them with that^^


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

DAMN ...to be honest... i would eat jay lo.s ass with a spoon, but a nice small asian ass in the doggy pozzy gets me in the red zone, altho when im gassing i would even do the fat bar trollop with an ass like an elephant...... :thumb:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

rectus said:


> @Matt1: That looks like the greatest show on Earth! They should cancel all musicals and replace them with that^^


its the wellness event in rio, brazil... you know the ass is gonna be 10/10


----------

